# Will Cardinia japonica (Amano Shrimp) eat Cladophora algae?



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi All,

I've ID'd a persistant algae as being a Cladophora type, and was wondering if Amano shrimp would eat it? I have Bumblebee and Cherries in the tank right now, and some small snails, but no one seems to eat this algae. I'm hesitant to try the Excell Excel method, or the H2O2. 

My other issue is that I've read that Amano's will eat small snails. I have two types of "micro" snails, which I really like as algae eaters/plant cleaners, and don't want to risk losing them.

Should I try a few Amanos?

Thanks for any input!
-Jane


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

Well, Amanos certainly do not eat Marimo balls (a Cladophora), but seem to spend lots of time grooming them. 

I am unsure of Aamanos with snails. I suspect them of eating some red Ramshorns either eggs or babies, but they seem to have less effect if any on common pond snails.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have occasionally had clado, and haven't found anything that will eat it, unfortunately. I am talking sae's, ottos, cherries, amanos and snails. I did have some success od'ing Excel to get it under control.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I've had mixed results with Amanos and Cladophora. In a heavily infested tank the Amanos I had did nothing. But when I added a pair to a 10g with only a couple of small patches they chewed it down to the nub in a couple of days.

Supposedly the female Amanos are much better at algae removal than the males.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Hmmmm, interesting. Yes, Bert, I've been reading your post and others about overdosing Excel to get rid of cladophora. I run a low-tech tank though, and have a decently balanced little ecosystem going (which I suppose includes the cladophora, even though it doesn't know its not supposed to BE there!). 

If I were to do the Excel route, and see problems, I'm concerned in that the method to "correct" it, a large water change, would be bad for the bumblebee shrimp - I've just gotten my first berried female. 

And these snails are TINY - full grown, they're the size of the plain ramshorns when you first begin so see the babies. I'm talking 1/8" across!

I may try a few, and monitor them to see if they're eating my cool little snails. 

Thanks for the input!
-Jane


----------

